# wire spool rack.



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

My dad (retired) is helping out one of my cousins in his fabrication shop to fill a large order, He's gonna make me a few of these.











You think there is a patent still on these? The shop is always looking for easy stuff to make?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I doubt there is a patent. Is this fab shop in Michigan? I bet that's a dying business.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I doubt there is a patent. Is this fab shop in Michigan? I bet that's a dying business.


Yup, my cousin is doing very well though.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I know Lowes here in Canada sells them, not to sure about a patenet on them, next time I go there, I will try to remember to scan the box.


----------



## Syz (May 25, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> I know Lowes here in Canada sells them, not to sure about a patenet on them, next time I go there, I will try to remember to scan the box.


Whats the cost of this at our Canadian Lowes?


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> My dad (retired) is helping out one of my cousins in his fabrication shop to fill a large order, He's gonna make me a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a neat idea....

Frank


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Syz said:


> Whats the cost of this at our Canadian Lowes?


I will certainly check it out. If I remember correctly below $100. Not sure but $65 comes to mind.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll keep the set I made (for about $15).


























​


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'll keep the set I made (for about $15).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just who's house are you wiring, with purple, pink, and pastel blue wires?:laughing:

:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Just who's house are you wiring, with purple, pink, and pastel blue wires?:laughing:
> 
> :jester:



I just threw on what has handy in the van so I could take the pix. And it's gray, not pastel blue.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Thats a neat idea....
> 
> Frank


Works like a charm too.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I just threw on what has handy in the van so I could take the pix. And it's gray, not pastel blue.


Your's is real good too, I'll get my dad to make a set of those too. With your permission of course.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Yup, my cousin is doing very well though.


 
Good for him! I'm sure it's not easy in this day and age.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Your's is real good too, I'll get my dad to make a set of those too. With your permission of course.



I have four of those pictured, for when I need to load up on a lot of different spools.

I also have a similar pair with a piece of the tubing welded at a 90° angle halfway up the leg.... allows for two sticks of EMT to be run through them.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I have four of those pictured, for when I need to load up on a lot of different spools.
> 
> I also have a similar pair with a piece of the tubing welded at a 90° angle halfway up the leg.... allows for two sticks of EMT to be run through them.


Hey is it me or is your yard just overgrown weeds? I noticed in your picture of your hilti too.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Hey is it me or is your yard just overgrown weeds? I noticed in your picture of your hilti too.:laughing:



I'm an electrician, not a landscaper. I fire up the lawnmower once a week or so... that's all the lawn care I want to do.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive been at this a long time and only really need a 6' ladder to hold spools of wire.
We had a "wire tree" on a job when I was an apprentice. I think it held 70 or so rolls of wire. It was a fire alarm job I think.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry for the necro-post but here's the pics for the ones at Lowes. Prices Range from $40- $65 in Barrie Ontario.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

This is my daily wire stand, when its broken down itmakes a good seat or a bench to cut 2x4s for blocking.

















but the stand that Bkessler posted looks cool, small light and beats nailing up an old piece of conduit or stapling wire to the framing. love anything that makes my job easier


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

For big rolls of MC we use lazy susans. They are cheap and can easily be attached with a couple tek screws .


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> For big rolls of MC we use lazy susans. They are cheap and can easily be attached with a couple tek screws .


Where do you buy your lazy susans at?


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Where do you buy your lazy susans at?


I really don't know where they get them from. If I remember I'll ask.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> I really don't know where they get them from. If I remember I'll ask.


I found a lazy susan setup online but it's like 100 bucks and it looks like it's made out of plastic. Was thinking; Lazy susan bearing, couple pieces of plywood from the scrap bin at home cheapo and I'd be set.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I found a lazy susan setup online but it's like 100 bucks and it looks like it's made out of plastic. Was thinking; Lazy susan bearing, couple pieces of plywood from the scrap bin at home cheapo and I'd be set.


The kind we use are metal discs about 1/4" thick and about 12" in diameter with ball bearings. They're real smooth, I even use them for 2500' spools of #10


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> The kind we use are metal discs about 1/4" thick and about 12" in diameter with ball bearings. They're real smooth, I even use them for 2500' spools of #10


Probably grainger, bearing supply or a industrial gear type store would carry them.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.bearwood.com/HARDWARE-LAZYSUSAN.HTML

Scroll down to the bottom. The 12" one looks like what we get. Just tek screw them right to the spool.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Saw the price per 1 and my eyes got big till I realized that's for 25 of them.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> Sorry for the necro-post but here's the pics for the ones at Lowes. Prices Range from $40- $65 in Barrie Ontario.


 
Those are blue and from Carlon. Are they for hacks only?:confused1:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

fraydo said:


> Those are blue and from Carlon. Are they for hacks only?:confused1:


I hope not, I have 2 of those romex spinners.

~Matt


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

if you're in the union just carry your barstool out with you after lunch :laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

fraydo said:


> Those are blue and from Carlon. Are they for hacks only?:confused1:


I don't know, how many do you own? HAHAHA jk:jester::laughing:


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I hope not, I have 2 of those romex spinners.
> 
> ~Matt


I have one of those romex spinners from Lowes also. It works really well. I think that it cost $35 dollars well worth every dollar, and I don't consider myself a hack. I've also used the lazy susan, they can work very well. We screwed the lazy susans onto empty spools and put 250' rolls of mc cable on them and they worked very well.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> My dad (retired) is helping out one of my cousins in his fabrication shop to fill a large order, He's gonna make me a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can make anything you want patent or no patent you just can not sell it on the market .
If your interested in seeing if this has a US Patent go to the US Patent Office online you can find it free .
Just do a search on there web site its easy and you will be amazed at how many things were made that we never see on the market today . Take Care good hunting


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> My dad (retired) is helping out one of my cousins in his fabrication shop to fill a large order, He's gonna make me a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5690301.pdf


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

The_Modifier said:


> I don't know, how many do you own? HAHAHA jk:jester::laughing:


WTF are you talking about. I keep 5' lengths of romex in the trunk and leftover wirenuts in the glove box. Once the sheetrock goes up no one can see the splices!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol
:laughing:


----------

